# Spaying before first season?



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

We took Kindra for her monthly check up and the vet talked to us about spayed. She said they recommend to spay before the first season. The only con of spaying she mentioned was incontinence, but said that this can happen no matter what age they are spayed at.

I've been reading a few spay threads on here, and the general consensus seems to be to wait until the bitch has matured. Any idea why the vet would advise differently? She's a 5 and a half month old Siberian Husky. 

I know it's our decision but I don't know what to do!


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Everyone will have a different point of view coloured by their knowledge, training and experience.

Although all my bitches are spayed I would never do it prior to 18 months at the earliest because early spaying:

increases the likelihood of post spay incontinence
all the growth plates are not fully closed
mental maturity has not been reached

To name but a few.

Nothing in life is risk free and so everyone has to weigh up the pros and cons considering

environment
control
entirety of opposite sex dogs in the home
breed of dog 

etc etc


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

The only reason to get her spayed before her first season is so that she wont accidentally get caught by a randy dog IMO....
My vets told me to nueter Gemma at 5 months...that wasnt going to happen lol
She was done between her first and second seasons which I believe is the right time, maybe even after the second season for larger breeds who develop slower.


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

kate_7590 said:


> The only reason to get her spayed before her first season is so that she wont accidentally get caught by a randy dog IMO....
> My vets told me to nueter Gemma at 5 months...that wasnt going to happen lol
> She was done between her first and second seasons which I believe is the right time, maybe even after the second season for larger breeds who develop slower.


If that's the only reason then the pros of waiting until she's older seem greater! 
Broder's neutered and she's always on lead so there shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

sharloid said:


> If that's the only reason then the pros of waiting until she's older seem greater!
> Broder's neutered and she's always on lead so there shouldn't be a problem.


You shouldnt have any problems then


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

sharloid said:


> We took Kindra for her monthly check up and the vet talked to us about spayed. She said they recommend to spay before the first season. The only con of spaying she mentioned was incontinence, but said that this can happen no matter what age they are spayed at.
> 
> I've been reading a few spay threads on here, and the general consensus seems to be to wait until the bitch has matured. Any idea why the vet would advise differently? She's a 5 and a half month old Siberian Husky.
> 
> I know it's our decision but I don't know what to do!


A lot of vets are advocating spaying in bitches before a first season now. Some people do have it done then too. personally I have always waited until they are mentally and physically mature and have finished growing.

It can increase the risk of urinary spinchter incompetance amongst other things where they will leak urine and you can get medication to stop it, but they have to be on it for life and like most things thats not without it risks or side effects, especially if they have to be on it long term.

There is various studies, where nutering and spaying before the growth plates close at around a year can cause dogs to grow larger and taller, as the sex hormones during puberty have an effect on the shutting off of the growth plates, take them away earlier the dogs grow larger which can lead to things like cruciate ligament and joint problems.

There are studies on how it affects behaviour too, locking them more and for longer in a puppy mentality, dogs can also enter a 2nd fear period between 6/14 months and its documented too that it can increase fearful nervous behaviours.

My vet who is an older vet doesnt advocate early spay and neutering either. Doing spaying after a first season when the hormones and internal changes have returned to normal and you know exactly where they are horomone wise.

At the end of the day though its personal choice and what each individual owner decides is right and when they want to do it. I know there are many on here that have had early spays and neuters as probably there are who like me personally prefer to wait.


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

Sled dog hotel said:


> A lot of vets are advocating spaying in bitches before a first season now. Some people do have it done then too. personally I have always waited until they are mentally and physically mature and have finished growing.
> 
> It can increase the risk of urinary spinchter incompetance amongst other things where they will leak urine and you can get medication to stop it, but they have to be on it for life and like most things thats not without it risks or side effects, especially if they have to be on it long term.
> 
> ...


The vet was saying that it was thought that early neutering could cause incontinence, but that studies have been done that show otherwise? And that if a bitch is going to become incontinent through spaying, then it will happen no matter what the age.

I think we're definitely going to wait until after her first season. We'll have to do a bit more research as to whether even later would be better.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

sharloid said:


> The vet was saying that it was thought that early neutering could cause incontinence, but that studies have been done that show otherwise? And that if a bitch is going to become incontinent through spaying, then it will happen no matter what the age.
> 
> I think we're definitely going to wait until after her first season. We'll have to do a bit more research as to whether even later would be better.


Dont know if you caught this thread.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-training-behaviour/297531-urination-problem.html

Its another reason why I am dubious about spaying just before a first season as they do it about 5/6mths and if you have one, whos going to a 1st season sooner then later and bearing in mind a season can be from 6mths.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Clover was spayed before her first season, and I wouldn't do it again. Reading up about it I think a lot of Clover's issues are cos she was spayed before her first season

She hadn't matured physically or mentally. I went with cos I really had no choice at the time. I lived in a place with no garden, so had to take her out. The area was full of roaming dogs, I couldn't risk it. 

Daisy's just been spayed 3 months after her first season. It was easier, as we now live in a place where I could walk her (on lead) where we see no dogs (still no garden)


----------

